# ***Top 25 fights to show a new fan - MAKEOVER, we need your input!***



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

So, our lovely old list of the top 25 fights to show a new fan is in serious need of an update.

A LOT of great fights have happened since then, and this is where you guys come in. We need your list. Your top 25 of most entertaining fights all time.

Remember that this has to be the top 25 fights that you would show to a friend if you wanted him/her to get into MMA.

The way this works is, when this thread is eventually closed we will take all your lists, give every fight 1-25 points according to it's placement on each list and add it all up. That way we get an average top 25 which we will unveil sometime in 2012 

Now, have fun making these lists - and put some thought into it! And remember - every promotion is in this, not just UFC 

And thank you for your help!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll be adding my list in 2012, after 141, probably before 142.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

GSP/Jason Miller
Big Nog/CroCop
CroCop/Fedor
Liddell/Couture trilogy
Liddell/Ortiz I/II
shogun/hendo
Sanchez/Guida
Nog/Couture
Nog/Mir
Aldo/Hominick
Shogun/Lil' Nog
Silva/Cung Le
Frank Shamrock/Tito Ortiz
Nick Diaz/Takanori Gomi
Pete Williams/Mark Coleman
Bj Penn/Matt Hughes II
Matt Hughes/Frank Trigg 
Wandy/Rampage I/II/III
Griffen/Bonnar
Lesnar/Carwin
Leben/Akiyama


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

BodyHead said:


> GSP/Jason Miller
> Big Nog/CroCop
> CroCop/Fedor
> *Liddell/Couture trilogy
> ...


Please - only single fights, and number your list will you?


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Ohhh this is exciting, I will update later on with ym list!

I will have G-Spot v Joe Daddy on it for sure so a new fan can see a fast paced and dynamic ground fight and appreciate it isn't gay dry humping all the time!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Hawndo said:


> Ohhh this is exciting, I will update later on with ym list!
> 
> I will have G-Spot v Joe Daddy on it for sure so a new fan can see a fast paced and dynamic ground fight and appreciate it isn't gay dry humping all the time!


Great man, we need as many entries as we can get! 

We need some new fights to bring in fans


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

I believe a top list to show a _new _fan should include wide variety of weight classes, and TKOs, KOs, subs, and quick finishes and grinding decisions, and also notable fights which are not necessarily spectacular (Lesnar vs Mir 1). The idea should be to show what to expect - if we show only 25 first-round KOs the reality will be very boring.

It also should be weighed heavily towards fighters who are active today - but still include some historic and pivotal ones. The fights should probably be accompanied by an explanation why they are on the list - whether the fighter is a legend (Wandy) or if the fight itself had an important impact in the sport (Sanchez vs Koscheck, Emelianenko vs Werdum). This way the newbie will understand there's more to the sport than guys beating the shit out of each other, and that there's a rich history despite its young age.

With that in mind, my top 25 fights for a new fan - _not _my top 25 fights of all time, although the top 2 are:


Shogun vs Hendo (best MMA fight of all time, _and _with two legends)
Anderson Silva vs Sonnen (the most dominant UFC champ of all time in his toughest fight)
Korean Zombie vs Garcia (one of the best fights of all time)
Royce Gracie vs Gordeau (this is where it all started, UFC 1)
Sanchez vs Koscheck (this is where UFC started its second coming, TUF 1 finale)
Emelianenko vs Werdum (at the time of the fight Emelianenko was considered one of the most dominant fighters of all time, with an unprecedented and unmatched record)
Quinton Jackson vs Wanderlei Silva 2 (classic fight with two legends, and a rivalry for the ages)
Quinton Jackson vs Wanderlei Silva 3 (classic fight with two legends, and a rivalry for the ages)
Edgar vs Maynard 2 (Improbable and incredible performance)
Edgar vs Maynard 3 (Another improbable and incredible performance)
Sanchez vs Guida (MMA at its brutal finest)
Hendo vs Bisping (a decisive finish to a TUF season full of smack talk)
JDS vs Velasquez (UFC debuts on network television)
Cro Cop vs Wanderlei Silva 2 (two legends showing their signature styles and moves, one brutal finish)
Cruz vs Faber 2 (pure technique)
Mir vs Minotauro 2 (when they first met, Mir delivered the first KO to Minotauro, who later claimed the loss was because he was sick. Rematch to settle the score)
GSP vs Penn 2 (arguably the best pound-for-pound match-up in MMA history)
Couture vs Silvia (the shot that was heard all over the MMA world)
Machida vs Couture (another shot that was heard all over the MMA world)
Anderson Silva vs Griffin (real world meets The Matrix)
GSP vs Hughes 3 (third match in a great rivalry with two champs from different generations of fighters)
Lesnar vs Mir 1 (Lesnar the pro wrestler is welcomed to UFC)
Lesnar vs Mir 2 (Lesnar the MMA fighter gets a rematch)
Shogun vs Machida 2 (rematch after a hotly contested and often questioned split decision)
Aldo vs Swanson (one of the most spectacular finishes in MMA history)


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Atras said:


> I believe a top list to show a _new _fan should include wide variety of weight classes, and TKOs, KOs, subs, and quick finishes and grinding decisions, and also notable fights which are not necessarily spectacular (Lesnar vs Mir 1). The idea should be to show what to expect - if we show only 25 first-round KOs the reality will be very boring.
> 
> It also should be weighed heavily towards fighters who are active today - but still include some historic and pivotal ones. The fights should probably be accompanied by an explanation why they are on the list - whether the fighter is a legend (Wandy) or if the fight itself had an important impact in the sport (Sanchez vs Koscheck, Emelianenko vs Werdum). This way the newbie will understand there's more to the sport than guys beating the shit out of each other, and that there's a rich history despite its young age.


Could not agree more


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Here is my list:
Couture vs Silvia
Jackson vs Arona
Kaufman vs Coumache
Jones vs Machida
Diaz vs Penn
Fedor vs Randleman
Shogun vs Hendo 
Anderson Silva vs Sonnen 
Royce Gracie vs Gordeau 
Quinton Jackson vs Wanderlei Silva 3 
Edgar vs Maynard 2 
Hendo vs Bisping 
Guida vs Henderson
JDS vs Velasquez 
Mir vs Minotauro 2 
GSP vs Penn 1 
Machida vs Couture 
Anderson Silva vs Griffin 
Little Nog vs Ortiz
Diaz vs Smith
Fedor vs Sylvia
Fedor vs Arlovski
Lesnar vs Mir 1 
Lesnar vs Mir 2 
Shogun vs Machida 1


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

How could I forget Pettis vs Bendo?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Kanto - thanks for including Bendo vs Guida - Awesome fight, such as shame alot of people didn't get to see it


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

Budhisten said:


> Kanto - thanks for including Bendo vs Guida - Awesome fight, such as shame alot of people didn't get to see it


I thought long and hard about which Guida fight to have. Any top 25 should include at least one of his fights, but almost all of them are top 25 material. Easily top 3 most exciting and enjoyable fighter to watch, win/loss doesn't matter.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

Atras said:


> I thought long and hard about which Guida fight to have. Any top 25 should include at least one of his fights, but almost all of them are top 25 material. Easily top 3 most exciting and enjoyable fighter to watch, win/loss doesn't matter.


Top 3? Really? It's really only fun to watch him when he gets smacked around because he goes into panic mode. If he is handily winning, it's by lay n prey. Not that enjoyable.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I was actually at the Honda Center watching it with my own eyes. I agree that Guida is definately a good fighter. Alot of his fights do go onto the top because of his cardio.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Mir vs Lesnar 1 should be included.

A complete noob watching that fight will come away knowing that in MMA... anything can happen.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

All right, I'll give this a go. I'm wording this as I am writing to a new fan. So don't get insluted if I'm explaining things you already know.

*1. Dan Henderson vs Shogun Rua*
One of the greatest fights in MMA history between two of the very best 205'ers of all time, displaying heart, mental toughness and a ridiculous willpower from both guys.

*2. Forrest Griffin vs Stephan Bonnar I*
The most important fight in UFC history and a scrap that stands the test of time. The aftermath with Dana announcing that both guys will get the contract and the fighters hugging it out is always a nice moment to see.

*3. Anderson Silva vs Forrest Griffin*
The greatest of all time at the very top of his game, absolutely dismantling the bigger, more physically imposing Griffin with Matrix esque moves. If this won't get you hooked on MMA nothing will.

*4. Frankie Edgar vs Gray Maynard III*
Everyone loves a good old Rocky story and it doesn't get much better then this. Frankie going on to scoring the KO on Gray Maynard after absorbing massive amounts of punishment early in the fight really is something to behold.

*5. Don Frye vs Yoshihiro Takayama*
To this day the craziest all out brawl in MMA history. Both guys threw technique out the window and went after each other like nothing we've ever seen before. This should get your blood boiling.

*6. Chan Sung Jung vs Leonard Garcia I*
A crazy slugfest of a fight that left Joe Rogan in the booth screaming "This is like a Rocky movie!!". A fight that will be rewatched again and again by fans in the years to come.

*7. Fedor Emelianenko vs Kevin Randleman*
In the legendary career of Emelianenko, this is a fight that really stands out from the rest. The way he survived the ridiculous impact of the suplex from Randleman and went on to win the fight is the stuff that legends are made of.

*8. Anderson Silva vs Chael Sonnen*
The injured Anderson Silva, seemingly down and out after the constant battering from Sonnen, pulls out a triangle choke in the dying seconds of the last round and gets the tap. One of those fights that couldn't have been scripted any better.

*9. Nick Diaz vs Takanori Gomi*
A fight that is often brought up when hardcore fans are discussing their favorite fight, and for good reason. A fight that had it all, exciting knockdowns, taunting, momentum shifts, and one of the most memorable submission victories of all time to end it all.

*10. BJ Penn vs Diego Sanchez*
In a fight many fans predicted Diego Sanchez would win by overpowering and outlasting Penn, "The Prodigy" showed the world that technique can overcome strength and power, and BJ won the fight by laser sharp counter punching and impeccable takedown defense, eventually stopping Sanchez in the last round.

*11. Wanderlei Silva vs Rampage Jackson II*
The second installment in one of MMA's most storied rivalries, Jackson was looking for revenge but was was left battered hanging in the ropes after taking a barrage of knees from Silva. The Axe Murderers finest hour.

*12. Shogun Rua vs Antonio Rogerio Nogueira*
In a fight where the winner would go on to reach to finals in the PRIDE Middleweight Tournament, both fighters laid it all on the line. A thrilling clash between two well rounded fighters who could do it all.

*13. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs Bob Sapp*
A fight that really shows what BJJ and MMA is all about. After surviving the early onslaught from the much bigger Sapp, Nogueira eventually turns the tables and submits Sapp with an armbar.

*14. Fedor Emelianenko vs Mirko Cro Cop*
In one of the most anticipated fights in MMA history, the unbeaten champion Emelianenko took on the wrecking machine Cro Cop. After early success with jabs and body kicks by Cro Cop, Emelianenko was able to turn the tide and win the decision in a intense and historically important bout.

*15. Chuck Liddell vs Wanderlei Silva*
When Wanderlei Silva signed with the UFC in 2007, the fans demanded his first fight should be against long time 205 standout Chuck Liddell. In a fight that was voted the #2 best fight in UFC history, both fighters left it all in the octagon and it proved to be worth the wait.

*16. Brock Lesnar vs Shane Carwin*
In a heavily promoted heavyweight clash, Shane Carwin seemed to have the fight all but won in the first round, hammering the champion with strikes. Lesnar survived the storm and came back to win the fight in the second round with a arm-triangle, silencing doubts that he had no submission game.

*17. Lyoto Machida vs Shogun Rua I*
In one of the most stylistically interesting championship fights ever, karate expert Machida and muay thai fighter Shogun fought to a decision in a thrilling standup battle. Machida won a hotly contested decision, but the fight still stands as one of the greatest technical kickboxing bouts in MMA history.

*18. Kazushi Sakuraba vs Royce Gracie I*
In a grueling 90 minute battle without judges and time limits, the MMA poineer Royce Gracie suffered his first ever loss at the hands of Kazushi Sakuraba. Sakuraba would go on to beat several other Gracie clan members, earning him the nickname "The Gracie Hunter".

*19. Chuck Liddell vs Tito Ortiz II*
The long-awaited rematch for the belt would finally happen at UFC 66, after two and a half years of tension and trash talk since their last encounter. Liddell finished Ortiz by strikes in the third round, making his fourth title defense. The event scored a impressive 1 million PPV buys, and was a big success for the UFC.

*20. Shogun Rua vs Jon Jones*
Jon Jones was the challenger that awaited champion Shogun Rua, who came into this fight being out almost a full year with knee problems. Jones proved to be to much to handle for the champion, who went down in the third round to knees and punches, making young Jones the new UFC Champion of the world.

*21. Diego Sanchez vs Clay Guida*
The fans knew what they had coming their way after this fight was announced and it did not disappoint. Both guys swinging for the fences from bell to bell, tagging each other with hard shots but popped back up and kept going.

*22. Georges St-Pierre vs John Fitch*
GSP's title defense was expected to be a tough one, against the nard nosed grinder John Fitch. St-Pierre rose to the challenge, and battered Fitch for the entire duration of the bout. Fitch refused to get finished and hanged on for the whole fight, but he looked at no point likely to win the fight. St-Pierres best performance.

*23. Ben Henderson vs Anthony Pettis*
In the very last WEC fight, "Bendo" and "Showtime" left it all in the cage, providing some technical, high paced action. One of the most memorable moments in MMA history comes from this very fight, when Pettis landed one of the wildest kicks we have ever seen in the cage.

*24. Nick Diaz vs Paul Daley*
Two red hot rivals clashed for the Strikeforce Welterweight Championship, and fireworks ensued. Diaz seemed willing to slug it out standing with boxing standout Daley, and after getting dropped a few times in the opening minutes, Diaz turned up the pace and peppered Daley into a first round stoppage.

*25. Randy Couture vs Tim Sylvia*
For his return fight to the UFC, Couture would face 6'8 dominant heavyweight champion Tim Sylvia for the title. Not many people gave Randy much of a chance if he had to stand up with Syliva, but Couture, to a deafening roar of the crowd, dropped Sylvia within seconds of the first round, and went on to win every single round, thus becoming the UFC Heavyweight Champion at the age of 43.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Great piece of work mr. box! Thanks for contributing


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Great list mrbox

I just don't agree with silva vs sonnen,
it was kind of a boring fight.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

Atras said:


> With that in mind, my top 25 fights for a new fan - _not _my top 25 fights of all time, although the top 2 are:
> 
> 
> Shogun vs Hendo (best MMA fight of all time, _and _with two legends)
> ...


wow..

in that list of 25 you dont think Wandy Vs Chuck is worthy of being in there?? even for a new fan.

id say you maybe forgot to add that fight in.

still working on my list


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh yeah, I forgot about Liddell versus Silva. Should've included that.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

Black_S15 said:


> wow..
> 
> in that list of 25 you dont think Wandy Vs Chuck is worthy of being in there?? even for a new fan.
> 
> ...


I already have a few Wandy fights there, but yeah, Chuck should be included. I trust others will fix my oversight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Now that I look back at the list I made I think maybe I should've put some other fights in there. There are so many fights that could be in there. The list is always objective.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

1. Dan Henderson vs. Mauricio "Shogun" Rua - UFC 139
2. Quinton "Rampage" Jackson vs. Forrest Griffin - UFC 86
3. Lyoto Machida vs. Mauricio "Shogun" Rua I - UFC 104
4. Quinton "Rampage" Jackson vs. Dan Henderson - UFC 75
5. Randy Couture vs. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira - UFC 102
6. Dominick Cruz vs. Urijah Faber II - UFC 132
7. Frankie Edgar vs. Gray Maynard II - UFC 125
8. Chael Sonnen vs. Nate Marquardt- UFC 109
9. Leonard Garcia vs. Chan Sung Jung - WEC 48
10. Anthony Pettis vs. Ben Henderson - WEC 53
11. Forrest Griffin vs. Stephan Bonnar I - TUF Finale 1
12. Tyson Griffin vs. Clay Guida - UFC 72
13. Diego Sanchez vs. Martin Kampmann - UFC Live 3
14. Nick Diaz vs. BJ Penn - UFC 137
15. Nick Diaz vs. Paul Daley - Strikeforce: Diaz vs. Daley
16. Donald Cerrone vs. Jamie Varner II - WEC 51
17. Dominick Cruz vs. Demetrious "Mighty Mouse" Johnson - UFC Live 6
18. Georges St. Pierre vs. BJ Penn I - UFC 58
19. Mauricio "Shogun" Rua vs. Lyoto Machida II - UFC 113
20. BJ Penn vs. Jon Fitch - UFC 127
21. Junior dos Santos vs. Roy Nelson - UFC 117
22. Chuck Liddell vs. Wanderlei Silva - UFC 79
23. Carlos Condit vs. Jake Ellenberger - UFN: Diaz vs. Guillard
24. Anderson Silva vs. Chael Sonnen - UFC 117
25. Forrest Griffin vs. Mauricio "Shogun" Rua I - UFC 76


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Good list to say the least.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Despiste being great fights, some of those 5 round decisions may not be the best suited to show to a newcomer.
Teh fast pace, techniques and finishes are imo, what can grab some new fans.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Atras said:


> I believe a top list to show a _new _fan should include wide variety of weight classes, and TKOs, KOs, subs, and quick finishes and grinding decisions, and also notable fights which are not necessarily spectacular (Lesnar vs Mir 1). The idea should be to show what to expect - if we show only 25 first-round KOs the reality will be very boring.
> 
> It also should be weighed heavily towards fighters who are active today - but still include some historic and pivotal ones. The fights should probably be accompanied by an explanation why they are on the list - whether the fighter is a legend (Wandy) or if the fight itself had an important impact in the sport (Sanchez vs Koscheck, Emelianenko vs Werdum). This way the newbie will understand there's more to the sport than guys beating the shit out of each other, and that there's a rich history despite its young age.
> 
> ...


Man, this is one bad list.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> 1. Dan Henderson vs. Mauricio "Shogun" Rua - UFC 139
> 2. Quinton "Rampage" Jackson vs. Forrest Griffin - UFC 86
> 3. Lyoto Machida vs. Mauricio "Shogun" Rua I - UFC 104
> 4. Quinton "Rampage" Jackson vs. Dan Henderson - UFC 75
> ...


Not a single PRIDE fight? No Fedor? No Sakuraba? No Cro Cop? No Royce? If you're gonna show a new fan 25 fights to get him interested in the sport and it's history, it's criminal not to show him a single PRIDE fight.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

*My List:*

1. Dan Henderson vs. Mauricio "Shogun" Rua - UFC 139
2. Leonard Garcia vs. Chan Sung Jung - WEC 48.
3. Forrest Griffin vs. Stephan Bonnar - TUF 1 Finale.
4. Frankie Edgar vs. Gray Maynard - UFC 125.
5. Chael Sonnen vs. Anderson Silva - UFC 117.
6. Carlos Condit vs. Rory Macdonald - UFC 115.
7. Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Royce Gracie - Pride Grand Prix Finals 2000.
8. Don Frye vs. Yoshihiro Takayama - Pride 21.
9. Fedor Emelianenko vs. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira - Pride Shockwave 2004.
10. Takanori Gomi vs. Luiz Azeredo - Pride Bushido 7.
11. Wanderlei Silva vs. Hidehiko Yoshida - Pride Final Conflict 2003.
12. Michael Chandler vs. Eddie Alvarez - Bellator 58.
13. Diego Sanchez vs. Clay Guida - TUF 9 Finale.
14. Matt Hughes vs. Frank Trigg - UFC 52.
15. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs. Bob Sapp - Pride Shockwave 2002.
16. Fedor Emelianenko vs. Mirko Cro Cop - Pride Final Conflict 2005.
17. Tito Ortiz vs. Frank Shamrock - UFC 22.
18. Matt Hughes vs. BJ Penn - UFC 63.
19. Quinton Jackson vs. Dan Henderson - UFC 75.
20. Anthony Pettis vs. Ben Henderson - WEC 53.
21. Chuck Liddell vs. Wanderlei Silva - UFC 79.
22. Jorge Santiago vs. Kazuo Mizaki - Sengoku 14.
23. Quinton Jackson vs. Wanderlei Silva - Pride 28.
24. Donald Cerrone vs. Ben Henderson - WEC 43.
25. Mauricio Rua vs. Antonio Rogerio Nogueira - Pride Critical Countdown 2005.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

So I guess you like it? :thumb02:

Some fights came out random but I couldn't leave that fights out of the list.


----------



## SirWalter (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum but I love it so far! Here's my contribution, not sure if it's already been submitted. Thanks!

Frank D'angelo vs. Francis Carmont

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9i1a3_LGfj0&feature=related

PS: When is Dana White going to wake up and get D'angelo in the UFC? He handles this light heavyweight pretty easily and is only tipping the scales at 182!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

182? is that a weight of some sort?


----------



## SirWalter (Dec 18, 2011)

kantowrestler said:


> 182? is that a weight of some sort?


I believe it's pounds, not 100% sure. Some people say he walks around at 186lbs but cuts down to 182 because he believes he is more aerodynamic at that size.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I dont know if it's been mentioned, but Brandea Burmeduz from the TUF finale was a good one. Back and forth fight with a sub to finish.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Once again you guys are buying in to Dana White and Joe Rogan's hyperbole. Hendo vs Shogun was a great fight, but at this rate it is going to take first by a lot. Silly. 

Not a mention of Hughes vs Trigg II?


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Not a mention of Hughes vs Trigg II?





Cerroney! said:


> *My List:*
> 
> 1. Dan Henderson vs. Mauricio "Shogun" Rua - UFC 139
> 2. Leonard Garcia vs. Chan Sung Jung - WEC 48.
> ...


Yes, it has.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That was a pretty exciting fight. I watched it myself and it's definately a good fight. Especially when Hughes picked Trigg up.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

If you wanted to throw a fight in there from two lesser-known guys, might I suggest Tim Credeur/Nate Quarry. Beast of a fight.


----------



## SirWalter (Dec 18, 2011)

*Removed by staff*


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

SirWalter said:


> *Removed by staff*


Don't do drugs.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Middleweight bout: Canada Jason MacDonald vs. Canada Joe Doerksen (UFC 83)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That fight was certainly a disaster.


----------



## SirWalter (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey guys, my account stopped working for a few days, someone must have hacked my account, anyways. I was saying that I train at a famous gym and stuff, trying to get down to 135 because I can't find any fights around here at heavyweight. My girlfriend's dad Gary is a security guard and knows a lot of hand to hand combat stuff, over the holidays he's gonna help me with my striking. I'd say my grappling is at 8.5/10, my striking is probably only a 7/10 but after I spar with Gary for a few hours should be at about 9/10.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Cool story bro.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

wukkadb said:


> Man, this is one bad list.


That's _my _list. Still waiting for _your _list which I trust is not nearly as bad.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, every one's individual top 25 is different from every other person's.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

1. Griffen/Bonnar 1
2. Garcia/Zombie
3. Edgar/Maynard 2
4. Sanchez/Guida
5. Torres/Mizugaki
6. Bendo/Pettis
7. GSP/Penn 1
8.Diaz/Noons 2
9. Liddell/Wandy
10. Edgar/Maynard 3
11. Penn/Fitch
12. Cruz/Faber 2
13. Hendo/Shogun
14. Penn/Sanchez
15. Santiago/Misaki 2
16. Faber/Brown 2
17. Rampage/Wandy 2
18. Penn/Sherk
19. Chandler/Friere (Bellator 44)
20. Couture/Liddell 1
21. Sonnen/Silva
22. Gomi./Diaz (Nick)
22. Rory/Condit
23. Frye.Takayama
24. Chandler/Alvarez (Bellator)
25. Shamrock/Le


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

1. Hendo vs Shogun ** The only one in a specific order
2. Machida vs Shogun 1
3. Henderson vs Pettis
4-6. Liddell vs Couture trilogy
7. Fedor vs Nogeiura
8. Cro Cop vs Nogeiura
9. Penn vs Florian
10. Couture vs Sylvia
11. Korean Zombie vs Garcia 2
12. Cain vs Nogeiura
13-14. Cruz vs Faber 1/2
15-16. Mir vs Nogeiura 1/2
17. Silva vs Griffin
18. A. Silva vs Hendo
19. Franklin vs W. Silva
20. Silva vs Sonnen
21. GSP vs Penn 1
22. Condit vs Ellenberger
23. Diaz vs Daley
24. Penn vs Edgar 1
25. Edgar vs Maynard 3

Something I gleaned from thinking this up over the past ten minutes: 25 is too few fights. There are just to many fights between icons, or barn burners to pack into 25 fights.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Something I gleaned from thinking this up over the past ten minutes: 25 is too few fights. There are just to many fights between icons, or barn burners to pack into 25 fights.


I agree I could easily go to 50.

26. Frank/Tito
27. Franklin/Hendo
28. Smith/Sell
29. Stout/Fisher
30. Franklin/Silva
31. Faber/Pulver
32. Torres/Maeda
33. Shogun/Rampage
34. Shogun/Machida 1
35. Couture/Sylvia
36. Penn/Hughes 1
37. Cerrone/Bendo
38. Bendo/Guida
39. Davis/Lytle
40. Grove/Munoz
41. Lil Nog/Shogun
42. Cyborg/Coenen
43. Sanchez/Kampmann
44. Diaz/Daley
45. Kampmann/Condit
46. Fedor/Hendo
47. Guida/Griffen
48. Alvarez/Hansen
49. Kawajiri/Gomi
50. Forrest/Rampage.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

An extended list huh?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> An extended list huh?


meh, I figure it helps give some people who are having difficulty some food for thought.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that's certainly true. I think a panel of people should make a list of the best fights. That way they are the best.


----------



## watchufc (Dec 29, 2011)

#1 by far should be Griffin vs Bonnar. I think that was one of the sickest stand up fights i've ever seen. An all out war. I think any GSP or silva fight also. and Brock vs heath herring. i think that was one of the best displays of raw power i've seen by a fighter.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm sorry but even though Griffin versus Bonnar 1 was a great fight there have been much better ones since then. It's important in that it basically launched the UFC to mainstream. Other then that it is nowhere near what it should be.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

1. Diego Sanchez vs Clay Guida
2. GSP vs Koscheck II
3. Jon Jones vs Shogun
4. Dan Henderson vs Shogun
5. Griffin vs Bonnar
6. Anderson Silva vs Chael Sonnen
7. Brock Lesnar vs Frank Mir II
8. Ben Henderson vs Anthony Pettis
9. Daniel Cormier vs Antonio "Bigfoot" Silva
10. Jon Jones vs Machida
11. Machida vs Shogun II
12. BJ Penn vs Frankie Edgar II
13. Edgar vs Maynard II
14. Alistair Overeem vs Brock Lesnar
15. Junior Dos Santos vs Carwin
16. Anderson Silva vs Vitor Belfort 
17. Rich Franklin vs Chuck Liddell
18. Fedor vs Hendo
19. Cain vs Lesnar
20. Jones vs Rampage
21. Machida vs Evans
22. Frank Mir vs Antônio Rodrigo Nogueira
23. Jose Aldo vs Hominick
24. Brian Bowles vs Urijah Faber
25. Evans vs Ortiz

That's my list, I think there might be more fights which deserve to be on it but, I have watched it since UFC 100 i think


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And the lists get more diverse.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

> Jason MacDonald vs. Canada Joe Doerksen (UFC 83)





kantowrestler said:


> That fight was certainly a disaster.


??? This is an awesome fight to show a new fan, it shows an excellent display of grappling and rather than simply jostling for position McDonald is trying to keep his arm from snapping behind his back, it shows excellent technique whilst still being interesting to a layman.

I would recommend whoever is incharge of this list give it a watch, it is probably the only fight my girlfriend has watched fully with interest and amazingly the best parts are the grappeling.

5 Star recommended from me.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wait, I got this fight mixed up with another one.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Atras said:


> That's _my _list. Still waiting for _your _list which I trust is not nearly as bad.


Too much effort. My point is you didn't actually pick fun fights to watch, but rather fights that had some sort of meaning behind them. That, to me, defeats the purpose. 

And also, I think you meant to put Maynard-Edgar 2 & 3, not 1 & 2. The first time they fought Maynard won.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

wukkadb said:


> Too much effort. My point is you didn't actually pick fun fights to watch, but rather fights that had some sort of meaning behind them. That, to me, defeats the purpose.


Thank you for your contribution.



> And also, I think you meant to put Maynard-Edgar 2 & 3, not 1 & 2. The first time they fought Maynard won.


Thanks, corrected!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Clearly you are a Maynard fan.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Check out:

UFC 87, Damian Maia vs Jason McDonald, excellent grappling that can be interesting to a new fan.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Very true in this case.


----------



## Nick_Brazilmma (Jan 14, 2012)

Atras said:


> I believe a top list to show a _new _fan should include wide variety of weight classes, and TKOs, KOs, subs, and quick finishes and grinding decisions, and also notable fights which are not necessarily spectacular (Lesnar vs Mir 1). The idea should be to show what to expect - if we show only 25 first-round KOs the reality will be very boring.
> 
> It also should be weighed heavily towards fighters who are active today - but still include some historic and pivotal ones. The fights should probably be accompanied by an explanation why they are on the list - whether the fighter is a legend (Wandy) or if the fight itself had an important impact in the sport (Sanchez vs Koscheck, Emelianenko vs Werdum). This way the newbie will understand there's more to the sport than guys beating the shit out of each other, and that there's a rich history despite its young age.
> 
> ...


Man awesome list!! I loved it!!
But i could add some... like the prettiest knockout in mma history delivered by Edson Barboza on Terry Etim in the last UFC Rio (a knockout a la Van Damme)...
The fight of Nogueira vs Couture (great war)
And also the best comeback ever Kongo vs Pat Barry
:thumb02:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Bendo Vs Cerrone 1
Cro Cop Vs Silva 2


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Gracie vs Ken Shamrock
Tanner vs Franklin
Leben vs Akinyama
Duffy vs Russow
Griffin vs Bonnar (fight one)
Sonnen vs Silva
Silva vs Franklin
BJ Penn vs Hughes (fight 2)
BJ Penn vs Caol Uno
Nick Diaz vs Sanchez
Sanchez vs Kampmann
Freeman vs Mir
Mir vs Big Nog
Liddell vs Couture (fight one)
Liddell vs Couture (fight two)
Liddell vs Ortiz (fight one)
Liddell vs Ortiz (fight two)
Hughes vs Trigg
Fitch vs GSP
Edgar vs Maynard (fight three)
Sanchez vs Guida
Stout vs Edwards
Taylor vs Kelly
Rua vs Henderson
Barry vs Kongo

The first 25 UFC fights that came to mind, im sure if i really took time and thought about it id be changing probably half my choices, anyhoo they are all still entertaining fights.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

There were alot of rematches weren't there?


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Atras has a good list, but any list without sanchez and Karo is incomplete...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I still can't get over Karo's veneer flying out of his mouth!


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i still cant get over what a bum karo has become, and how shitty he looked in his last couple fights.. sad really


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, here was a fighter that at one point could've challenged for the title. Now he is a UFC exile who can barely win fights. Oh how the mighty have fallen.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

I may be alone in this and I'll construct a list when there is more time allotted to me but a Roy Nelson fight should be somewhere on the list. Either v JDS or Werdum. The man with the best chin since the chin was invented should be shown to new fans.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I agree that Roy Nelson should be on at least one to be sure.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

So to put together my top 25 list I set some parameters, 

no fighter appears on the list more than twice

no more than four fights from one year

1994-1999 - 4
2000-2002 - 4
2003-2005 - 4
2006-2009 - 6
2010-2011 - 7

UFC - 19
Other - 6

OW - 3
HW - 6
LHW - 5
MW - 2
WW - 5
LW - 4

1. Randy Couture vs Chuck Liddell (UFC 43 - 2003)
2. Anthony Pettis vs Benson Henderson (WEC 53 - 2010)
3. Matt Hughes vs Frank Trigg (UFC 52 - 2005)
4. Don Frye vs Ken Shamrock (Pride 19 - 2002)
5. Dan Henderson vs Shogun Rua (UFC 139 - 2011)

6. Forrest Griffin vs Stephan Bonnar (TUF 1 - 2005) 
7. Fedor vs. Cro Cop(PRIDE Final Conflict: 2005)
8. Frank Shamrock vs Tito Ortiz (UFC 22 - 1999)
9. Anderson Silva vs Chael Sonnen (UFC 117 - 2010)
10. Bas Rutten vs Kevin Randleman (UFC 20 - 1999)

11. Marcos Ruas vs Paul Varelans (UFC 7 - 1995)
12. Chris Leben vs Yoshiro Akiyama (UFC 116 - 2010)
13. Diego Sanchez vs Clay Guida (TUF Uk vs US - 2009)
14. Frankie Edgar vs Gray Maynard (UFC 125 - 2011)
15. Nick Diaz vs. Takanori Gomi (PRIDE 33 - 2007)

16. Babalu Sobral vs David Heath (UFC 74 - 2007)
17. Dan Henderson vs Fedor Emelianenko (Strikeforce - 2011)
18. Don Frye vs Yoshihiro Takayama (Pride 21 - 2002)
19. Brock Lesnar vs Frank Mir (UFC 100 - 2009)
20. Shonie Carter vs Matt Serra (UFC 31 - 2001)

21. Diego Sanchez vs Martin Kampmann (UFClive - 2011)
22. Randy Couture vs Tim Slyvia (UFC 68 - 2007)
23. Georges St. Pierre vs BJ Penn (UFC 58 - 2006)
24. Carlos Newton vs Pat Miletich (UFC 31 - 2001)
25. Royce Gracie vs Dan Severn (UFC 4 - 1994)


----------



## Shady1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hendo/Shogun
Bendo/Pettis
Griffin/Bonnar 1
Edgar/Maynard
Anderson/Sonnen
Liddell/Silva
Diaz/Daley
Zaromskis/Ikemoto
Garcia/Zombie 1
Cruz/Faber 2
Machida/Shogun 1
Aldo/Swanson
Couture/Sylvia
Kongo/Barry
Condit/McDonald
Sanchez/Parisyan
Grove/Herman
Carter/Serra
Leben/Akiyama
Dos Santos/Nelson
Machida/Evans
Evans/Liddell
Griffin/Jackson
Sotiropoulos/Stevenson
Sanchez/Guida

Now I know there are some I have missed but I definitely had to add in Marius Zaromskis vs Seichi Ikemoto. That was one of the best(and Most Bizzare) Fights I have seen.


----------

